# ephedrine 30mg good or not ?



## xx_chef_xx (May 5, 2008)

Hi all just wanted to see if any of you had ever had ephedrine come like this before, the guy I usual get it off has moved so I had to find another source the tabs look a lot more flat compared to what I usual get and I have taken 2 already today with very little side affect they say 30mg like what I was taking before just wonder if I have been ripped of that all thanks for any advice


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

many diff brands out there ,there so cheap to buy i can see anyone akeing them like the above pics.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

How long have you been taking eph?

I found that i built a tolerance to it very quickly, to the point where 8 30mg tabs a day did nothing, so it could be that you've just built up a tolerance to it which is why your not getting much from them


----------



## rbj1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it forza? Is so they've been getting mixed reviews -- some say they are more like 8mg tabs than 30.


----------



## xx_chef_xx (May 5, 2008)

i have been off them for about 3 weeks so i dont think its a tolerance thing. i think its just

like rbj stated they are forza, and just not very strong at all the Kaizen, seemed a lot stronger i had befor and they where only 8mg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got some of them, seem ok, but I've never tried anything different!!


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Any letters on the pills?


----------



## xx_chef_xx (May 5, 2008)

no mate nothing


----------



## Agentdark45 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got some that are exactly the same size with no writing (came in a plastic ziplock bag though). I think they were 30mg pills, but underdosed imo - had to take 3 at a time to really feel them.


----------



## xx_chef_xx (May 5, 2008)

think i might try uping the dose to see if they are just weak then i wont be getting them again thats for sure


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Look like ones i had before, worked well but had to take at least 2. 3 was better. Had 3 lots of different eph recently and all been ****e to be honest. One with "unexo" on them and others with a "Z" on them. Both pretty crap, but it's like some of them are dosed correctly and others (from same batch) are complete bunk.


----------



## xx_chef_xx (May 5, 2008)

could have a fun day then if i get 3 good ones in one go


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

can you describe the website you bought them from, just colours and lay out - no names!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

They look alot like the 8mgs ones i had tbh exact shape and size,not saying they are 8mg but just from you saying they are weak theres always the possibility i suppose!

the ones im using at the moment are called arsan i think come in a pharma type blister packet (like normal ibuprofen and stuff) and are 50mgs a tab and they seem to be good!

trouble is theres somany out there and i find alot are not dosed as they should be!


----------



## Blackstone (May 15, 2009)

Robbie said:


> can you describe the website you bought them from, just colours and lay out - no names!


Did u get any response on this add?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I get wee white ones loose in a bag from 2 different places and the dosing is all over the shop - I'm sure I'm getting 8 mg ones as 30's, I just have a few more til they come on


----------



## shaftymcnasty21 (May 15, 2009)

im in fairly good shape been dieting and cuttin natural gonna start a 10 week test eq cycle 300 ng of each after i load the eq at 600 mgs for 2 weeks.. with the last 2 weeks 50 mg winstrol a day..i was thinking of getting some ephedrine if i cant get thalast little bit of belly fat off naturally..my boddy is stubborn to lower abs gettin cut..would it be wise to get ephedrine?...


----------



## saipion (Jun 14, 2009)

Used forza for a few months now, i used the 30mg unexo ones from pakistan before and the effects are the same as far as i can tell. Since forza operate through legitimate sites i doubt they can really shortchange you on the purity, they also sell forza t5 slimming formula, it's just a standard eca stack but it's the first ive seen to be sold legally in the uk containing more than 8mg of ephedrine.

As for tolerance, i started using kaizen 2 years ago, taking 2 pills twice a day, then i was on 2 30mg unexo tabs twice a day for a month, then 3 for a few months, finally come winter i was taking 4-5 twice a day. Currently im using 4 forza with 400mg of caffeine twice a day and the tolerance has not increased for about 4months, i used one of my non using friends as a test subject on 2 forza and 400mg of caffeine and the effects were hilarious, couldnt stop moving, like giving amphetamines to a chimp. I think tolerance has a big part to play in ephedrine reviews, tend to feel the effects alot more if ive eaten recently before use and even a small amount of physical activity seems to greatly enhance the effect, but thats largely down to other natural chemicals produced in the brain when working out i imagine.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't rate forza at all.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I have unexo tabs and they are either low dose (8mg) or bunk. They are supposed to be 30mg but have taken 3 and even 4 at a time and felt no effects.


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

legit sites ? thats amusing 

The current Unexo are faked, I've bought off 5 people now and all taste more like aspirin than eph. Don't touch em


----------



## trach (Jun 15, 2009)

me, me takes 24mg 1 hour before trainning


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

All4n, don't touch unexo at the moment, there must be a seriously funky batch going around, they don't even taste like eph. They taste more like aspirin to me. So someone is making a killing on them.


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

Is there anything else really out there that can really do the fuking job in lossing fat/burning fat??? Eph do soo lil


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont rate Forza ephedrine. I have tried Forza 30mg tabs with caffeine and Forza T5's, but neither have worked as good as the Kaizen tabs i had. The Forza tabs do surpress appetite alot but the Kaizen tabs use to make you sweat it out. Deffinately gonna go back to using Kaizen after this batch is used up.


----------



## MyKee (Mar 28, 2009)

Sti_prodrive said:


> Is there anything else really out there that can really do the fuking job in lossing fat/burning fat??? Eph do soo lil


ECA and cardio strip fat - Big time. You cant be taking Eph if you feel it's doing so little.

I know a guy that bought 1000 x Unexo - and they are DEFINITELY not Eph. He dropped 16 one day and didnt feel a thing...


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

Originally Posted by Sti_prodrive

Is there anything else really out there that can really do the fuking job in lossing fat/burning fat??? Eph do soo lil

*MyKee*

ECA and cardio strip fat - Big time. You cant be taking Eph if you feel it's doing so little.

I know a guy that bought 1000 x Unexo - and they are DEFINITELY not Eph. He dropped 16 one day and didnt feel a thing...

So what are you trying to say pal.. b'cos you just confused me totaly !


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

ive just bought some from a website exact same forza ones and there not as strong as the ones i normally get off the street take 3-6 and there ok but there deff under dosed


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

About these Forza, Dose anyone have any pics of them ??? As i do not know what they look like & would be useful for me.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Thats a shame UNEXO are being faked, you used to be garaunteed a good uniform eph tablet with them.

What is it with cnts.

I had some recently, tasted like chalk - if it doesnt make your face screw up with bitterness when you crunch it up with your teeth, it aint eph...


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

How does this look for an ECA stack. 5 ephs,200mg pro plus (4 tabs) 75mg asprin?

never done this before so your views on this would help, also do i take tht all in 1 sitting.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

BigBiff, How many mg's of Eph will that be then?


----------



## Aby (Feb 25, 2009)

xx_chef_xx said:


> Hi all just wanted to see if any of you had ever had ephedrine come like this before, the guy I usual get it off has moved so I had to find another source the tabs look a lot more flat compared to what I usual get and I have taken 2 already today with very little side affect they say 30mg like what I was taking before just wonder if I have been ripped of that all thanks for any advice


 ive got these ones and they are not good. was taking 2 of these with a good one from different place.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

deano said:


> BigBiff, How many mg's of Eph will that be then?


i think there 10mg will check today hope there not 30mg LMAO


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it's well worth checking the mg's mate lol. The recommendations i have read suggest no more than 90-100mg's per day.


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

I posted a picture of the new forza ones in another thread, I can't find it now but they are Yellow Caplets (tablets shaped like capsules or CAPsule shaped tabLETS to be exact). If you click my name and goto find posts by Bomb, you'll see the picture there 

The unexo around at the moment, the imprint isnt very deep that says unexo, they don't have the bevelled edge that unexo usually do, and they are crap. I'm pretty sure they are aspirin, so becareful taking 16 coz your in for gut ache. I stopped at about 10 of them incase they are 81-150mg Aspirim which would be similar in size.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Do these look like real Unexo?


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

They look very very close, the unexo print isnt as clear as stuff I have had direct from them in Pakistan, but they get knocked about alot as they change hands from man to man, so they could be.

Most fakes don't that slight rim on the edge of them. I'd say its 80% real by those pics, if you had clearer I' could tell you more 

The fakes look like this, the pic is ultra high resolution, but you can clearly see the fakes are not rimmed, badly printed, chalky and generally badly done.

http://www.iphotohost.com/viewimage.php?file=QHn10110.jpg">Fake Picture Here</a>, if you save it and open it on your desktop you can zoom right at that image is MASSIVE!


----------



## friendtrend (Sep 30, 2009)

hi, i'm bumping up this thread because i received my unexo pills. they look good quality exactly like the pic xpower shared a few posts before mine...

i just tasted one and it is VERY VERY BITTER. i really cant tell because tolerance..

by the taste being bitter and the pill looking quality with precise type and ridge (not sloppy at all) are these real?


----------



## chilldown (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I would appreciate if someone give me some advice.

just bought 30mg ephedrine small rounded edge tabs.

the strange thing is that they taste sweet.

I took 2 tabs and after 1/2 hour i could feel the effect

but this one gives me shakes like hands trembling and after

an hour heartbeat raise from 60 to 85 pm. very similar to

real ephedrine 30mg.

I am real suspicious about the taste, ephedrine has pH 4 to 6

and it should taste bitter. So I crushed few tabs and dissolve

them into acetone and filtered it. after drying there is a small

residue of dust which is no way close to 30mg. it is like microgram

but it does taste bitter.

I am wondering what could be there? caffeine in that amount cannot

give the ephedrine-like effect.

I have also tried forza brand and it works and taste bitter as all the

ephedrine do but SWEET ephedrine ??

Can there be some stronger substance present? but why should anyone

mix something expensive in ephedrine.

The sweet ephedrine 30mg works almost like real ephedrine and cost

65 pound for 1000.

Can anyone give me some info please. Fake or rather amphetamines?

thanks.


----------



## Killenistan (Dec 26, 2009)

It lookes like Forza,30mg tabs.

Forza works, but not the top brand if you ask me.

Unexo (30mg),Atom (30mg),Arsan (50mg) is the ****.

Personaly I dont like the mixed quality that Forza is, I want my Eph tabs to be more quality thrue all the tabs.

Chilldown:

Any pics/marks/words or something like that on the tabs?


----------



## chilldown (Dec 26, 2009)

I will post a picture tonight.

It is not forza as I have forza, forza is straight corners rounded tab

but this one is rounded corners and its SWEET.

how can ephedrine be sweet?

and the strange thing is it works !!. I wonder if its ephedrine or some

dangerous stimulant?

Or could it be that this has minor amount of REAL ephedrine

that I never had before in forza or unexo and that minor amount is

easily hidden in sweet binder.

2 tabs make me shake in 1/2 hour and goodbuy sleep.

I think but am not sure.........it is Rohm brand but has no marks.


----------



## Killenistan (Dec 26, 2009)

Ephedrine should not be sweet, it´s always (often) taste bitter/liqourice/nasty.

But of course,the mix compund can be a lot of things...And the eph dose can be low...and other things.

Rohm I cant help you with, thats a "new" brand in sweden i haven´t tryed yet or seen so many of.


----------



## chilldown (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought it from Birmingham and the guy said that its brand is Rohm.

here is the picture of all the tabs that I have but the Sweet one is the strongest

one for 30mg.

If its not ephedrine then what other compound it may contain? coke? crack?

or some isolated alkaloid of ephedrine?


----------

